# On The Path...



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Went in to the local shop on Sunday and $700 later, I've got a P99 A/S heading my way.

What sucks is that they're not going to process the 10-day wait until the gun arrives at the shop...I don't quite understand why the two things can't be happening concurrently.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Future congrats on the new P99!


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

you must be in california......
great gun..i just purchased the exact same walther pistol in january 07..
great pistol


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

And now I must call and yell...for I got a message on my phone last night saying, "The note from Evan (the owner) says P99 Quick Anti-Stress, but they only have Quick Action and Anti Stress, so I ordered you the Quick Action...should be in on Wednesday."

Now, I called this woman yesterday afternoon (prior to this message) and specifically said that I wanted to make sure they were ordering me the Anti-Stress.

*grumble*

:smt076


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

get the AS all the way..
it shoots like a beauty! gl


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

dood said:


> And now I must call and yell...for I got a message on my phone last night saying, "The note from Evan (the owner) says P99 Quick Anti-Stress, but they only have Quick Action and Anti Stress, so I ordered you the Quick Action...should be in on Wednesday."
> 
> Now, I called this woman yesterday afternoon (prior to this message) and specifically said that I wanted to make sure they were ordering me the Anti-Stress.
> 
> ...


Major bummer. Talk about a kick in the twig and berries.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Dood, do you know where your shop is ordering it from?


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't recall from where they were ordering it...I did talk to them about 3 times today to make sure that every person in that shop knew that I wanted the A/S, not the Q/A.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

dood said:


> Went in to the local shop on Sunday and $700 later, I've got a P99 A/S heading my way.


Geez....and people say HK's are expensive!:smt022

Congrats, you'll love the P99!


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

mw1311 said:


> Geez....and people say HK's are expensive!:smt022


Yeah, well, cost of living is higher in CA...so I guess they figured, why not the firearms as well?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

dood said:


> Yeah, well, cost of living is higher in CA...so I guess they figured, why not the firearms as well?


true.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes, we Californians get nailed hard in the firearms arena. I am just setting up my first out of state transfer now and they make it a real pain the 6 O'clock. It's like they don't want me to buy the gun even though I will shoot it at their range AND buy ammo from them. Worse, it's not like I didn't already ask them to stock the guns I'm buying. They said they weren't available anymore so i found them myself.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Dood, what is the status of your P99AS?


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

jenglish said:


> Dood, what is the status of your P99AS?


The SNAFU with the order has delayed everything. I called on Saturday to inquire as to the status and was told that when they got it, they would let me know. If I don't hear from them by Wednesday I'm going to go in and talk to the owner to find out what, exactly is taking so long.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how long has it been since u first paid for it?
i hate that..having to wait..esp after u paid for it upfront..
but hopefully it won't take much longer..


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> how long has it been since u first paid for it?
> i hate that..having to wait..esp after u paid for it upfront..
> but hopefully it won't take much longer..


They got their money 8 days ago, but 3 of those were non-business days (since I ordered on a Sunday).

I figure they ordered the wrong one, and then waited for the return to go through before ordering the right one.

That's why I'm willing to wait until Wednesday before I follow-up again.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

dood said:


> If I don't hear from them by Wednesday I'm going to go in and talk to the owner to find out what, exactly is taking so long.


O.K., it's Thursday. What's the news?

Not sure why I'm so intrested, but it seems like others are to. Almost like it's now a quest for you to get this gun :mrgreen:


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Highside said:


> Almost like it's now a quest for you to get this gun :mrgreen:


Yes in deed. What is the new news, Dood?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait till he finds out he has to wait 10 days from the time the shop gets the gun for his waiting period and that's business days. I feel for you Dood. I hope I am wrong. Good luck.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

hope he's a patient man...
i got my hk usp .40 today....ordered on monday...very good service, and fast.

sometimes you just have to take your chances on some of these dealers and hope for the best....my first purchase on the net took over 2 week!!
so..dood....hang in there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Let us know.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I spoke with the store briefly on the phone on Wednesday, but I had to work late and was incredibly busy, so I didn't find out much beyond them insisting that they'll call me when they get it.

Thursday was another long work day, today I'm off (I work 4-10s) so I'm heading down to the shop personally today to find out what the hell is going on, and if I don't like the answer, then they can just refund me the money.

This is crap. :smt076


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree...


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing what happens when you show up in person and demand to speak to the owner.

Gun is there. They've actually been running the background and my 10 days wraps up tomorrow, so I can pick the thing up after 2 pm.

So, pleasant surprise, but I explained to the owner that it would have been nice if someone had told me that the gun was there while they were running the check before.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

dood said:


> Amazing what happens when you show up in person and demand to speak to the owner.
> 
> Gun is there. They've actually been running the background and my 10 days wraps up tomorrow, so I can pick the thing up after 2 pm.
> 
> So, pleasant surprise, but I explained to the owner that it would have been nice if someone had told me that the gun was there while they were running the check before.


good to hear..
i thought you had to be physically in person with id for them to run background checks??


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> good to hear..
> i thought you had to be physically in person with id for them to run background checks??


Well, they took copies of all my stuff and had me fill out all the paperwork when I ordered it. I don't know what's what anymore.

I'm going in today with the mindset that I've been misinformed and that I'll still have to wait...just in case.

Frankly I'm just glad that the freaking thing is finally at the store.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Hearing these horror gun-buying stories from places like Kalifornia make me even more appreciative of being able to:

1. Call my FFL dealer and have him order me whatever firearm I want, at a discount.
2. Walk into his shop approx. 2-3 days later when UPS drops it off,

3. Hand him my Drivers license and CC permit.

4. Fill out "the form".

5. Write him a personal check, or pay cash, whichever.

6. Thank him for treating me so well, take my newest firearm out the door with me.

7. Drive 5 miles to my domicile in the woods, clean the new firearm, which is probably already clean, and step out into the back yard to see how she shoots..

I tend to forget everyone cannot do that..


Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure everyone here has heard of the "luck of the Irish"....well I'm of German descent, so I don't get any of that.

My week started off so good. I knew that the gun should be arriving soon, and I got a promotion. I mean, what better way to start the week?

Well, then the $300 bottle of port that I ordered for my friend's 30th birthday was delivered to the wrong address (1 door down) and my neighbor, being the kind, gentle human-being that she is, refused the package instead of just saying, "Oh, he lives next door, you have the wrong house.". The port was shipped BACK to San Francisco via ground...it should be there on Monday and eventually find its way back here by next Friday...my friend's birthday party is tonight.

Today I went in to pick up my gun. The guy took all my paperwork, had me sign my affidavits and put my thumbprint on about 5 different documents, and then opened the case. Beautiful gun. And right there on the slide I can read "P99". Next to it: "QA".

The guy was pulling it out of the case and I tapped the slide with my pen and said, "Um, that's the wrong gun."

After 5 minutes of explaining that I had already tried to have them correct this two weeks ago, he filled out the paperwork to ship the QA back and order my AS like I had asked. Of course, once it gets to him I will have to wait 10 days AGAIN.

From now on I'm just going to have my wife buy anything that costs more than $30...see if I can't bypass this "luck" of mine...

I'm almost ready to just shoot myself in the head...but I can't...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

dood said:


> I'm sure everyone here has heard of the "luck of the Irish"....well I'm of German descent, so I don't get any of that.
> 
> My week started off so good. I knew that the gun should be arriving soon, and I got a promotion. I mean, what better way to start the week?
> 
> ...


the screwed up..very unprofessional and incompetent..
i would not do business with those people in the future..
take it in stride, be patient, wait for the gun, and never 
give them your business again.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Dood, that's unreal.

Have you done business with these guys before? Do you trust them? Either they are incompetent or are trying to get over on you, I can see a mistake but after such a fuss you made about needing an AS after they initially tried to order you a QA, and they still got you a QA......makes one wonder.

When I bought mine no AS models were available in CA an everyone tried to sell me the QA. There may be better ways to get one :idea: keep us posted, if you get desperate and come up north I'll let you shoot mine:mrgreen: 

PX- Yeah, the ten day wait really sucks, but when I've ordered stuff it's been here in two days if not overnight. Sounds like Dood has a dealer problem, not a Kalifornia problem. Is everyone in GA able to shoot off thier back porch??:mrgreen:


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Highside:

Well, probably not everyone in Ga. can shoot off their back porch.. But everyone in my neighborhood can, and does... 
But you probably wouldn't care to live in MY neighborhood.... I have no choice, it's where they deliver my welfare checks to........

I do feel sorry for old Dood tho.. First the poor fellow has to pay an extra $100+ for the pistol to start with... Then he sends a friend a $300 bottle of "Port" (whatever that is), then that is delivered to the wrong place, and then he finds out his non-brain-surgeon gun dealer ordered him the wrong model P99.. Yikes, Murphy's Law is alive and well in Kali!

If he were fortunate enough to live here in my ******* paradise of SE Ga. he could have gotten his ffl buddy "Bubba" to order him the correct Walther he wanted for say, $579 ... It would have arrived in a day or so, and it would have been the right pistol. He could have sent his "friend" in Reidsville State Prison a $2.00 bottle of cherry ripple or 5 gallons of freshly stilled good old "mountain dew" and still had a couple of hundred bucks left. He would have experienced no delivery problem with the booze, as a wrong delivery of spirits around here will get the deliveryman's butt whipped.. 

I do think it neat the way old Dood added the "wife" part regarding send the pricy booze to his "friend" in SFO. You know how us ******** equate Kalifornia, San Franciso, and fancy ake'hol to that unusual life style business? Neat of him to disavow that so slickly.. 

Now having gone there, no flaming please (neat choice of wordiing), as my only Son, who I love with all my heart happens to be Gay, so I get a little "poetic license" when I try to be witty in that area... 

To try and get this thread back on track, I do sympathize with Dood.. The good news is that sooner or later he will have what is IMO a fantastic Walther pistol..

Perhaps I should send him one of my 16rd leo marked mags for backup? Oops, forgot where he lived for a second.

Just funnin'




Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> the screwed up..very unprofessional and incompetent..
> i would not do business with those people in the future..
> take it in stride, be patient, wait for the gun, and never
> give them your business again.


+1


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't plan on doing business with these clowns again. It's unfortunate...they came very highly recommended through people I know at various police departments and elsewhere.

The owner apologized up and down and made a big show of the fact that he was going to fire the person who took my phone call when I corrected them the first time.

At this point I'm just going to sit and wait (not like I can do much else). I figure it'll be another 2 weeks before it's ready again, and by then I'll be in Tahiti on a 10-day cruise (courtesy of the in-laws) and won't really care until I get back.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

PX said:


> Highside:
> 
> Now having gone there, no flaming please (neat choice of wordiing), as my only Son, who I love with all my heart happens to be Gay, so I get a little "poetic license" when I try to be witty in that area...


Well J., I congratulate you for standing up for your son. My daughter is gay... is the head of the gay student organization at her college. That takes more guts than most folks realize. If anyone ever tries to persecute her for being who she is... well, that's what my Walther is for. (So far she is only into knives and swords... yawn... but I'm hoping when she is 21 we can have a Walther "coming out" party. Guns work better than swords....brokenimage )


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Actually the port came from San Fran, my buddy lives in SoCal about 5 miles from where I live.

The store that had it just happened to be in SF...gotta love the internet.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 13, 2007)

any new updates


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Newbie said:


> any new updates


Nope...nothing to report. I don't expect to have anything until this coming Friday/Saturday at the earliest because that's the earliest time that the 10-day period could be over.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Duck:

No congratulations necessary, but I appreciate it anyway.

IMO if you can't love your kid you aren't worth much. I'd be the first to admit that having a "straight" kid would surely have made my life less "interesting", (yours too, huh?), but my wife and I just hang in there and try to be the best parents we can possibly be to Stephen. You can't "make" your kid gay or straight, but you can love them unconditionally either way.

We do, and bet you do too..

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Still waiting....


----------

